# Keeping Dwarf Angelfish in a 55 gallon?



## MikeLowe372

Ive been looking around and I don't even have saltwater tank set up or bought yet but I was just wondering how many if any Dwarf Angelfish you can keep in a 55 gallon? All other websites say 30 gallons for one but 55 for more than one so how many? I like the Flame Angelfish, Coral Beauty, and Half Blacks. The Half Blacks say that they should be the only one in a tank so would they or any others work in a 30 just by themselves? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pasfur

MikeLowe372 said:


> Ive been looking around and I don't even have saltwater tank set up or bought yet but I was just wondering how many if any Dwarf Angelfish you can keep in a 55 gallon? All other websites say 30 gallons for one but 55 for more than one so how many? I like the Flame Angelfish, Coral Beauty, and Half Blacks. The Half Blacks say that they should be the only one in a tank so would they or any others work in a 30 just by themselves? Thanks for any help.


Welcome to TFK Mike. I have quite a bit of experience with Centropyge angelfish, so hopefully I can help. All 3 of the species you name are relatively easy to care for in captivity, especially the Coral Beauty and Flame. 

In a 30 gallon tank, I would stick with a single species, being either the Coral Beauty or Flame. I would actually suggest that you keep a PAIR. Simply purchase 2 of different sizes and allow them to sort out between themselves who is the female and who is the male. You may want to check out Coral Magazine and order the back issue on Dwarf Angelfish. I am sure you will find this worth while. You can do so online.

In a 55 gallon tank I would again keep a pair, but I would be comfortable selecting from any of the 3 species you name. It would be risky keeping more than a single species of Centropyge angelfish in an aquarium under 6' in length, so I see no reason to take the risk. There are many other fish which would make good tankmates in an aquarium of this size.

You may want to visit our articles are for help getting started. There is an article there on creating a stocking list, which you may find helpful as well.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/


----------



## MikeLowe372

Thanks a lot. So if I got 2 Flames in a 30 I couldn't get any other fish...like clowns or maybe firefish? What about inverts? Thanks again!


----------



## Pasfur

If you were to add 2 Flame Angels in a 30 gallon tank, I would avoid other open water fish, which would include Clownfish. I would think that adding a couple of rock dwellers, such as Jawfish, Gobies, Gramma, etc, would be reasonable.


----------



## MikeLowe372

Alright. Thanks for all of your help.


----------

